# Hunting > The Magazine >  Farewell South Island

## Wildman

So tomorrow is my last day in Dunedin because I'm moving to a new job in Palmerston North. I began my big game hunting when I was at uni about 9 years ago by shooting a few goats on public land close to Dunedin. Not having much luck with deer, a couple of mates and I joined the NZDA Otago Branch and did their Safe Hunter Training course, which involved my first hunt in the Blue Mountains. Although i didn't manage a deer on that hunt, it did introduce me to the Blue Mountains and I haven't looked back since... Although I will be back I thought I would share a few memories with you guys from my time in the south. No huge trophies but good times and sorry if you have seen some of these before...



First Red stag from the Catlins, shot during the roar


Wee piglet I caught in the Blue Mountains


Change of light over the Rock and Pillars


First deer out of the Wainakaruas


Another Catlins stag


First rutting "buck" from the Bluies.


Result of our first fly-in trip on the West Coast - Finding evidence of Recent WARO


Red hind that woke me up from having a nap...


First Wallaby thanks to @jakewire with my 257 Roberts.


Careys Creek Billy.


Missus first deer.


Slightly bigger "buck"...


Club antlered...


New pup...


Pups first deer.


Old hind - estimated at 11 years.


Best Buck


Dumb Spiker


Sunrise in the Blue Mountains 


Doe


Meat


Annoying alarm clock gets shot...


Nelson Lakes chamios...


A taste of Sika coutry...


Young Stag


Ugly Buck


Greenstone Chamios.


Testing the winch


Fiordland camp


Doe in the tussock.


First pig


This years Buck.


Best Red Stag.


Smallest ever deer.


Hind in the snow.


Wild sheep


Poled ram


Small buck.


Snow.


Kiwi.


Whitetail.


Small Bull.


Favorite shot.


I'll be back...

----------


## Gibo

Awesome pics  :Thumbsup:  Keep getting booted out when I hit post ?

----------


## sako75

Awesome
Only difference now is a 1hr plane flight to get you back where you started. Too easy

----------


## Scouser

Great pictorial history there Wildman.....well done mate, and all the best in your new adventure.....

----------


## Driverman

I like your rifle collection.

----------


## Andrew46826

Hey you South Islanders can't just come up here and start poaching when it suits! Especially in my hunting ground  :Psmiley: 

Welcome to Palmerston North :Cool: 

Sweet looking dog too. Might see you on the hill sometime!

----------


## Pop Shot

Loving the photo's mate!!

----------


## Dundee

Great photos and welcome to PN.   "This years buck" is that a concrete slab in the bush?

----------


## Nathan F

Good times  :Cool:  hello ruahines

----------


## jakewire

Have fun up north mate, you've been great company.

----------


## Neckshot

Your going to find the Ruahines/Tararua  a bit different but you are also only a car drive from the kawekas and central plateau aswell.plus plenty of Fallow in wanganui.There is also a gong shoot up the road from palmy 7th of August :Grin: 

bloody shit phone

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody Traitor!

Great pics the ones my phone opened.
Good luck with your new life overseas.
NZ is not far to come back to when you feel the need :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> Bloody Traitor!
> 
> Great pics the ones my phone opened.
> Good luck with your new life overseas.
> NZ is not far to come back to when you feel the need
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Egg:p

bloody shit phone

----------


## Wildman

> I like your rifle collection.


Most have moved in now and replaced with others :Grin:

----------


## Wildman

> Great photos and welcome to PN.   "This years buck" is that a concrete slab in the bush?


Thanks, Nope was mud...

----------


## Wildman

> Your going to find the Ruahines/Tararua  a bit different but you are also only a car drive from the kawekas and central plateau aswell.plus plenty of Fallow in wanganui.There is also a gong shoot up the road from palmy 7th of August
> 
> bloody shit phone


Yeah looking forward to new hunting challenges...
Got to find a house to live in before I get let out to play but will keep it in mind thanks.

----------


## Neckshot

All good once your all settled in I'd be happy to show some spots in sth eastern parts of the Ruahines.

Jase

bloody shit phone

----------


## Dundee

> Thanks, Nope was mud...


roger that,  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dino

Great Photos and good reminder for you up north.
Few animals breathing a sigh of relief I reckon.
Hope we can have a beer at the Beaumont lodge again.

Cheers

Dino

----------


## hunter308

some nice pics mate, welcome to the mainland  :Grin:

----------


## Rich007

Welcome to the Manawatu! 
If I remember correctly you worked in a Dairy Farming related profession. If so I look forward to our paths crossing...

----------


## veitnamcam

> some nice pics mate, welcome to the mainland


Carefully carefully there hunter.
we could cut the cable and let you float away lattee less  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Carefully carefully there hunter.
> we could cut the cable and let you float away


Then you would capsize VC. We are like a sea anchor keeping you safe from harm.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Then you would capitalize VC. We are like a sea lice sucking the life out of everything


Can't argue with that  :Grin: 



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Can't argue with that


You been eating razor blades tonight?

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Manawatu colder than the SI and always blowing, what else could one want!

----------


## Neckshot

> Manawatu colder than the SI and always blowing, what else could one want!


that's he we keep the pussys away :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nibblet

> that's he we keep the pussys away


Would explain the high sales of moisturiser down there... keeps the hair off the palms I guess.  :ORLY:

----------


## craigc

Mint. I did the same. But Lincoln University, then back to the Manawatu. Heaps of great hunting and much more Fallow deer!

----------


## HNTMAD

Welcome North, Keep in touch and thanks for your help on here, Not far for me to drive to come for a hunt that end!!

----------


## JoshC

Mint photos mate. A new adventure up north eh. Good luck   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## phillipgr

Beautiful pics. Something about the black and white GSP I like. Good stuff.

----------


## sneeze

So to steal a sound bite,   this is raising the average IQ of both islands :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kaimaikarl

Nice one Dean! Some more North Island adventures to come ah  :Wink:

----------


## Bushrash

Wicked pics there mate ,,,,some good adventures to be had on our side !! :Wink:

----------


## DunedinSpearo

Hi there.
Awesome photos. Some impressive animals.
Do you have any public land spots that you can recommend for deer or pigs?
Thanks

----------


## kidmac42

That's some good times in those fotos mate, good luck in your new life directions and endeavors, and will look forward to more in the future

----------


## kotuku

best of luck squire .bloody mighty photos too.

----------


## Wildman

Thanks guys, its a bit of an old thread now, Ive been in PN for over a year now... I have the odd NI deer since moving up but the Sambar still elude me.
 @DunedinSpearo there are heaps of deer and pigs on all major bits of public land around Dunedin. I used to hunt the Blue Mnts quite a bit (and miss them now like crazy). My adivce if youre new to hunting, or just the area would be to join the NZDA down there. They have a lodge for members at Beaumont which is excellent. The guys will point you in the right direction for a sneaky fallow or two.

----------


## Rushy

Fish and chips on the beach at Maori Bay watching the Gannets at the rock.

----------


## Rushy

Not sure how that ended up in this thread.  Was supposed to be in here and now.  Oh well.

----------


## TLB

Nice  :Thumbsup:

----------

